# A little morbid but...I have a cremation question.



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I so do not want to think about this at this time of year but...I have to. I know not everyone agrees on what to do with your pet after they pass but I have my dogs cremated and they are in my bedroom with me. With some of their ashes around my neck in a necklace. 

I have always worried that I wouldn't get my own dogs ashes back. Some crematoriums let you stay there and watch...(I'm cringing) while they cremate your pet. I always thought I could never bring myself to do that. I've been thinking about it with Belle though. I know I have a little time before she has to be put down. 

Has anyone been present while their pet was being cremated? Sorry for such a personal question but I'm really confused on what to do. I think I would just about die from the emotional pain it would cause me but I would know for sure that I was getting Belle back. (God - I can't believe I'm even typing about Belle being cremated. This is horrible.) I have just always believed in the past that I was getting my dog back. Although I was never 100% sure. Such a sad question. :-(


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

No I wasn't present when our gsd Omy was cremated- but my vet was. He brought her body and waited for the ashes. I didn't know he was going to do that ahead of time, but he wanted to. If I had known ahead of time I would have gone there myself. Her ashes are in an urn on a hunt table right behind the sofa- she's just behind my right shoulder now. If he hadn't been there to wait for her ashes, I still think I would have felt at peace with the ashes that were returned regardless. So sorry you're going through this so soon after loosing Zeus.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. I haven't. Sorry, no help here. I do not ask for the ashes back. 

When my Arwen passed, I really think they were surprised I did not take the ashes. I figure in another twenty years or so, I will not be able to move due to all the ashes around the place. 

I put more emphasis on their spirit. When the spirit is gone from the critter, the rest is just a shell. I want to be there for them, right to the end, but once they have passed, I am ok with whatever happens to the shell. 

Maybe they were surprised because I brought my girl into the vet, as she had died the night before. But the vet has a deal with the crematory, and while I am not so worried about the shell, I cannot just let her go into a garbage dumpster. 

Ok, now I am feeling rather morbid. I guess I could have buried her, but the idea of wild things digging her up was too much for me. 

Anyhow, I really did not give you what you want. Interesting topic though.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I friend of my has a wooded acre. They "plant" their dead dogs. They dig a deep hole and plant a new tree or shrub over the body. They have many dogs on their property.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We use to bury our pets, but when Clover died, I had her cremated. It was very difficult just to take her to her last vet visit, and I wouldn't want to witness the cremation. She is in a box in my bedroom, with a happy pic of her next to it. 
My GSD Stomper passed in November, so did Clover, her anniversary is this week I don't like this month for many reasons!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't know you could do that, that option was never presented to me with past dogs. I do have my dogs ashes. I have their collar and a picture on their boxes, like Jane does. I would think that would be very hard to watch, but everyone is different.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I probably couldn't watch but thats entirely up to you- death is personal so there's no right way to handle the situation. I always have mine cremated and spread their ashes at their favorite place, but watching is just not something I could handle. For me I want those last memories to be as peaceful and pleasant as possible. Maybe see if your vet could supervise if thats a real concern for you or go the whole way and be there- whatever you feel you need to do is right for you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no I couldn't watch either however the cremation place my vet uses DOES cremate singularly, and claims that you are getting your animal's ashes..I have all mine on my fireplace mantle,,,kinda morbid but when I die, they are going with me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

When i had to have my cat princess put to sleep, i had her cremated. I had the option of going and being there while she was being cremated but i was 14 at the time and having already made the decision to have her put to sleep.... being there while she was cremated would have been more than i could have reasonably handled. I have her ashes. i know its her because my husband has seen her in the middle of the night. lol. long story, lots of experiences. Being there boils down to how much more you can handle. I agree with selzer about the shell thing but i already made the choice to end her suffering and pain, i had to be selfish. God i'm crying even now thinking about her. Its never easy. if you feel you cant handle being there to watch, take comfort in the fact you can be there with her when she goes.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The place we used, uses the same tracking system that human crematoriums do to ensure that you're getting the correct ashes. They have a metal disc with a unique number that stays with the remains from the time they pick them up from the vet's office until they go into the urn, and they cremate singly.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Emoore said:


> The place we used, uses the same tracking system that human crematoriums do to ensure that you're getting the correct ashes. They have a metal disc with a unique number that stays with the remains from the time they pick them up from the vet's office until they go into the urn, and they cremate singly.


Ours is same way. Then returned with ashes, hair clipping and paw print.

Funny thing...when my 5 month old sees a photo of my GSD girl that passed away last year, as she looked when she was older, he sits and stares at the photo. Does not do this of any other dog photo including puppy photos of her etc.

I truly believe that when I leave here, my pups will all be there. Why? Because heaven without my dogs is no heaven at all for me. They are as much an ingrained part of who I am as any living being.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> no I couldn't watch either however the cremation place my vet uses DOES cremate singularly, and claims that you are getting your animal's ashes..I have all mine on my fireplace mantle,,,kinda morbid but when I die, they are going with me.


same here, i have a picture and their favorite squeaky toy also


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

ken k said:


> same here, i have a picture and their favorite squeaky toy also


Ashes, picture and favorite squeaky also...

"If there are no dogs in Heaven,
then when I die I want to go
where they went." 
_Will Rogers, 1897-1935_


----------

